# Laser boresight?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone used them? are they any good, worth the $50?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think so, SW has one on sale by Bushnell for $25. If you have a lead sled there is no need for them. If you can get the rifle strapped down well to not move and get the bore (assuming bolt action) pointed at the bull then adjust the scope to be pointing at the bull that is all that the boresight is doing, but you do have to keep the rifle from moving as you adjust. Then start at 25 yards IMHO.


----------

